
Delivering real-time AI in the palm of your hand - jonbaer
https://code.facebook.com/posts/196146247499076/delivering-real-time-ai-in-the-palm-of-your-hand/?href=
======
otoburb
This quote caught my attention: "Caffe2go is core to the machine learning
products at Facebook, together with research toolchains such as Torch. Because
of its size, speed, and flexibility, we're rolling Caffe2go out across
Facebook's stack."

Does this mean that Torch will forever be relegated to R&D status within
Facebook while production apps will always be Caffe, similar to the two-
language problem[1] that Julia aims to solve? I know that Yann Lecun created
Lush and Torch7 is a spiritual successor, which was used for many years in the
Lecun's NYU AI research lab[2], but am curious if this means a slow decline of
Torch's relevance despite the numerous Facebook torch extensions[3] released
relatively recently.

[1] [https://www.opendatascience.com/conferences/odsc-
east-2016-s...](https://www.opendatascience.com/conferences/odsc-
east-2016-stefan-karpinski-solving-the-two-language-problem/)

[2]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/25lnbt/ama...](https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/25lnbt/ama_yann_lecun/)

[3] [https://github.com/facebook/fbcunn](https://github.com/facebook/fbcunn)

